# Still pregnant after miscarriage ?? PLEASE HELP !!



## AshleyL

ok i've been really really confused these pass couple months...i had a miscarriage(at home) on september 20th 2010, i was spotting blood n having brown discharge a few days before i miscarried and bled a lil heavier for a few weeks after and still had brown discharge..fetus fell into the toliet, looked about 4 weeks old and split in half, and was clean wit no blood...i went to the emergency room 5 days after i had the miscarriage, they took some blood, urine, and did an ultrasound, they DID NOT do a D&C..doctor told me my hcg level was negative and so was the prenancy test and that they found nothing left of the pregnancy in the ultrasound and assumed it was a 'complete miscarriage'..they diagnosed me with 'vaginal bleeding', i was kind of confused but i believed them. 

well its been about 3 and a half months since i miscarried and still having pregnancy symptoms: increased appetite,frequent urination,tired more often,gaining weight(especially around my lower abdomen),feeling light thumbing and feeling fluttering like movements in lower abdomen sometimes upper abdomen,back hurts if i stand for too long or if i don't have something supporting my back while sitting,and feels very uncomfortable when i lay on my stomach for too long..havent had my period since july and still have brown discharge from time to time(heavy at first but now very light).

i just want to know if its possible for me to still be pregnant? maybe i was having twins and miscarried one? is it possible for doctors to misdiagnose? or maybe got the wrong results? i don't know but im very confused with all of this..i would be about 20 weeks rite now. PLEASE HELP !! :/ :confused:


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry for your loss...we miscarried about the same time :hugs: 

I would take a pregnancy test and also get a scan to see what's going on otherwise it's hard to know if you are still pregnant or you are just having leftover symptoms. I know that I feel new twinges etc. down there that I didn't feel before my M/C. 

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## AP

Generally HCG would be in your system still when they tested, if it was a twin.
Best thing to do is take a pregnancy test xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Sorry for your loss Ashley :hugs:
I would agree and say best thing to do is take a pregnancy test and have some blood taken at the doctors?

It is possible for doctor to be wrong..
Em x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:


----------



## Peril

If its been 3 and a half months it is very unlikely that a HPT will register ... you really need to go to the Drs and get bloods taken, that is the only way to confirm your HCG levels, if they come back elevated then they can refer for ultrasounds etc.


----------



## tatertahelon

Awww, these stinking MC's. you know, I can TOTALLY absolutely relate to what you posted...here's my story(short versions:) I had my tubes UNtied last Feb 16th..had period shortly after surg and ended up prego by March...but, [email protected]:( 
THEN, was prego AGAIN in May and miscarried in July:( 
Here's the thing...I was TOTALLY convinced that w/out a doubt I was STILL pregnant. I even took HPT and they were +. B/c my HPT were coming up + I called my doc..he did a bloodtest and said NO, that there was NO HCG in my blood..I have read that HPT can be wrong AND blood tests can be too. I had ALL the same symptoms that you mentioned you are having and I did for many many months..actually I stopped having them only back in late Oct, early Nov. I was SUUUUUUUPER frustrating..I tested like all the time, just b/c i couldn't help it, but as time went on, I wasn't getting those faint + tests that I had been. i'm not a doc..just a mommy that wants more, but you are most likely NOT still preg. You're body acts like it is, well, b/c it SHOULD be. Miscarriage isn't part of LIFE, so as your body is changing and adjusting to incubate this precious creation it's continues to act like it IS still w/ child once the miscarriage happens. I'm sorry you are dealing w/ this. It is not a pleasant time ESPECIALLY when you wanna see that BFP...Sorry you have to go through that...I wondered if I was the only one..I felt sooooo crazy.


----------



## KateC

I don't know if you're pregnant or not, but I think a urine test could never hurt. I have read that it's almost impossible to miscarry one fetus of twins and not the other, so I don't think it's that.

I just want to offer my support, though, because I know I'm not pregnant anymore, but the other night, I started feeling queasy, I had food aversions, I was exhausted, I was short of breath. It was JUST like first-trimester symptoms, and it was devastating to me emotionally. I have known for two weeks that my pregnancy is not viable, and I had done a great deal of processing and coming to terms with it, but to have that phantom pregnancy come out of nowhere... it was so hard.

I'm one of those people who is in tune with her body, and to have your body mislead you in an emotionally fragile situation, it's so difficult. So take the test. Even if you're not pregnant from before, if you're sexually active, maybe you got pregnant again? Worth investigating. 

Good luck. I am sorry for whatever pain this is surely causing. I wish our bodies never played tricks on us.


----------



## KateC

Oh! I forgot to mention: I wasn't pregnant. It wasn't morning sickness. It was the beginning of the stomach flu. Just what I needed!


----------



## Khadijah-x

hey huni 
so sorry for your loss x
I agree with everyone else. only way to know is a pregnancy test.
our mind can play crazy tricks! but i really hope your still pregnant, only a test will tell x
i hope you get the result you want xx


----------



## Kapow

I'd go see your GP for some tests hun. Best of luck. xx


----------

